

Urban Airship Closes $5.4 Million Series B Funding Round - lyime
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/02/urban-airship-closes-5-4-million-funding-round-to-help-power-mobile-apps/

======
DaniFong
Incidentally, does anyone know of any proper airship startups? :-) Here's one:
<http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/AirshipVictoria>

------
bradhe
I <3 PDX

